# Anyone with success from acid/alkaline diet?



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

Just finished two books on this subject and of course everything i consume is acid forming. I also see a corelation between this diet and the ones to treat Candida.Just would like to hear any pros/cons to this diet and if anyone had good success with eliminatings IBS symptoms. Also open to suggestions as well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I honestly don't know how easy it is to overwhelm the normal pH changes our bodies do to what we eat with food or beverage (or how much we sense that and compensate for different diets). http://encyclopedia.stateuniversity.com/pa.../digestion.htmlI see a lot of alt med types make a big deal over it, but not sure how much pH of diet matter.However I did find this while looking for anything about apple cider vinegar.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1877312...Pubmed_RVDocSum but from the abstract I can't tell if the pH has anything to do with it or if it is something else in this brand of water.Usually that acid/alkaline stuff uses a lot of scientific words in any explanation I've read, but I don't know how much of that is data based vs we can make a logical sounding argument using big words type of thing.http://www.skepticforum.com/viewtopic.php?...39753f0c2c54abf has some discussion of the diet and some links posted about it.As long as it is well balanced and has a variety of fruits and veggies it probably won't hurt you.


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

Well i tested my ph of the urine and saliva and im around a 6-6.5. Normal and good is 7 but according to the books even 6-6.5 is considered very unhealthy which doesnt make much sense of the measuring system to me.I have noticed in the past when i eliminate all white flour products, sugars and sweets my tummy feels much better. Then again this is also related to the Candida diet and this acid/alkaline diet.I am going to try it out to see but i need to get some supplements to get my ph level higher then see if i can control it with dietary changes. Who knows maybe it will work. Its one diet i really havent tried.What gets me is i have a very good diet. not perfect and on occasion il have some cookies or junk but for the most part my diet is very good and i still have IBS triggers all the time. The acid/akaline diet puts lots of stress on mostly eating greens and lots of ph balanced fuids. But what doest make sense even chicken and fish are considered acid forming which is very odd for me to accept and understand. One example that alarmed me most was carbonated beverages from soda to seltzer. Books say that one glass can trigger your Ph so bad it will take 30-40 glasses of water to balance your ph back to normal that is quite a shocker.its a science in itself for sure.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I just don't know how much of the "facts" in books are from actual data vs how much is just made up to sound good so the book sells.You can not be sure even the scientific sounding stuff in a lot of books has been fact checked or peer reviewed. They can usually put whatever they want in them and if something scary helps it sell then that is what they put in it. Usually the editor is more interested in big sales, not how scientifically sound something really is. There are a lot of medical myths out there, even in medical textbooks that you would hope got fact checked, but often don't when it is something that everyone says is true. If one soda is that bad than pretty much everyone I know should be dead by now. I do have a few friends that never drink carbonated beverages of any sort, but that is pretty rare.


----------



## Tina Carioca (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,I know this answer comes a loooooong time after the question was posted, but yes, I have been on an alkaline diet for over five years now and I must say it really improved my bowel functioning. Thing is, I had a terrible acidity which caused gastritis, bad skin, urinary infections, candidiasis and many other goodies; I'd never even thought about my bloated stomach and constipations/diar. being something that's not normal until I stopped having them.It's also true that I've been having trouble again for a few years; but it's nothing compared to what it used to be (though I'm obviously a bit worried it might come back). My acidity level is still OK, though, and you can't imagine how much this improved my lifestyle.If you're still interested, I can recommend a few books on the subject and I could tell you what helped me; basically, I now stopped taking 60ml Omeprazol a day and am taking a mineral-supplement (makes a big difference), and I try to eat less protein (vegetable protein if possible) and more raw vegetables, nuts, herbs. Small details such as: espresso coffee is not as acid as filter coffee are also a big help. And yes: I stopped drinking carbonated drinks, but that's because they upset my belly; if you think of it though, most carbonated drinks are acid, so it makes sense to me... As to fruit, if you eat it together with your meals, it will cause fermentation in the gut, which causes acidity; but if you take them as a separate meal, they are well digested and act alkaline. I don't know about the scientific explanation, but I know it worked wonders for me and for my aunt, who eats an orange(!!!) when she has a reflux, and says it helps. But then again: you should eat the fruit, with all its fibers; the juice will make you feel worse...So, since this post is quite old and I don't know if you're still interested, let me know and I'll tell you more.


----------



## Ribye (Aug 3, 2015)

I've had some success. Use to drink coke and Pepsi changed to diet cola and things improved from 2 to 3 attacks a week to 1 a month. Thought it was the sugar but other sugar free drinks would cuase issues again. Diet root beer was the best had to be the acid levels. Now I drink diet coke acid of 3.8 or diet root beer 4.8. Still get attacks but so much better no more 3 times a week.. regular coke was 2.3. Guessing if I go all water it would be massively better. Not for everyone but seems to help me


----------

